# fair price?



## Euphman06 (Mar 11, 2019)

A little out of my league, never come across one of these. Looks to be in good shape and "there" but I guess some things can be wrong to my untrained eyes.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 11, 2019)

Better with a picture...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2019)

Nice. Looks like it may have a coaster brake? Leaf spring saddle?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 11, 2019)

Looks “restored” watch out for chrome where nickel should have been 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (Mar 11, 2019)

all depends on price......


----------



## phantom (Mar 11, 2019)

Here is what I have learned about _fair and reasonable pricing  _in my area. Cut it about in half and that's what to expect in the way of offers.


----------



## Rambler (Mar 11, 2019)

Bike looks pretty nice. It does have a coaster brake and appears to have ball end spokes at least on the rear hub, I can't see the front hub. I'm a little surprised by the leaf spring saddle because that saddle may be a little older than the bike but maybe not. I'm not sure when leaf spring saddles fell out of favor and wire frame saddles became more predominant. I think the year listed on the bike 1902 is pretty close but I will let a Columbia expert make that final determination. If it's all in good shape you can expect it to be worth more than $1000 and less than $2000. It's up to you and the seller to decide where the in between is the final price.

If the hard rubber tiring tool on the ground below the rear wheel is for sale, in complete undamaged conditon those typically bring between $100 and $200 so might as well try to purchase that as well.


----------



## vincev (Mar 11, 2019)

This is a job for @bricycle !


----------



## gkeep (Mar 11, 2019)

I think I just saw bricycle step into a back room to change into...


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2019)

looks like a fine example. Either near pristine, or old resto.
Bricycle is retiring to motor scooters (at least 2 wheels).


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2019)

Rambler said:


> Bike looks pretty nice. It does have a coaster brake and appears to have ball end spokes at least on the rear hub, I can't see the front hub. I'm a little surprised by the leaf spring saddle because that saddle may be a little older than the bike but maybe not. I'm not sure when leaf spring saddles fell out of favor and wire frame saddles became more predominant. I think the year listed on the bike 1902 is pretty close but I will let a Columbia expert make that final determination. If it's all in good shape you can expect it to be worth more than $1000 and less than $2000. It's up to you and the seller to decide where the in between is the final price.
> 
> If the hard rubber tiring tool on the ground below the rear wheel is for sale, in complete undamaged conditon those typically bring between $100 and $200 so might as well try to purchase that as well.




Good eye! Have him throw in the tire machine as part of the deal.


----------



## sue12 (Mar 16, 2019)

Shaft drive bike sweet and def up there


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 9, 2019)

its worth as much to you ! thats kinda fly in the jelly ! this bike looks complete ! parts for these bikes are hard to come by .they vary each year .to me 2500.00 would seem a good deal ! good luck with the bike


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 9, 2019)

The saddle was used 1896-on....
I’d say the bicycle is around 1900.


----------

